# Getting a 6 pack



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

We just bought a new ( to us) house and will be moving at the end of the month. Lots of work to be done before I can start setting up HT gear again. I've never set up any acoustic treatments but decided that I want to this time around.

I decided to order a 6 pack of Roxul panels to start. It's not a large investment and if I notice what I expect to notice I'll order more... or look at commerical panels.

6 is not very many, where should I place them to start? 1 per front channel speaker, 1 on each right and left first reflection point? That leaves 1 panel, would it do better in the rear, maybe cut in halves or on the side wall, again cut in halves.

The room is kind of odd. The house is a bi- level so the area behind the couch are 2 sets of stairs, the room is also open to a dining room which opens to the kitchen. Hall way and more... much bigger cubic space than I am used too for a living area.

I'm also trying to find a suitable treatment for my 119" manual pull down DaLite HP screen. I notice a lot of echo and ringing from it. I've thought about something like Dynamat, but, that gets pricey. A fella over at AVS suggested peel and stick vinyl floor tile and I'm considering that. I also condsidered dabs of black silicone, but, that would be pretty ugly... unless it's just on the back which is where the floor tile would have to be as well.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Congrats on the new place. That's always an exciting time.

If you could post even just a 'back of the napkin' type top view of the room, that would help a lot. Also, how thick is the Roxul you're purchasing?

Bryan


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks. If memory serves the panels are 2" and from what I've read they should be 1-2" off of the wall. I do plan on building a frame around the panels as I like the crisp pro looking edges and I doubt I could ever get that just on the panel.

hmm, for the room.. I'll see if I can whip up something in paint. I cannot really work with sketchup with my laptop...


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, it's an actual photo of the living room from the Century 21 website. The couch in the photo is where the tv and video screen will be located. The Right front will be between the screen and the "window" wall... should have a few feet. The left front will... duh, be on the other side and guess where the center will go :bigsmile:. The IB will be attic mounted just in front of the ceiling fan.The right and left sides have good locations, but, the two rear speakers might have to be ceiling mounted, otherwise one of them will be stuck in a corner. Once we get moved in and I can start getting dirty I'll add a real picture of the back of the front and back with speakers in place.Thanks for any general guidance you can offer!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds like you've picked the most ideal room layout for that space. Plan on getting some heavy light blocking (and hopefully sound absorptive) curtains for that window. I think that window will be in one of your reflection points. I'll leave the acoustic advice to Bryan, but I'd say you're on the right track.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Good placement. That leaves you some space behind the seating position to minimize the boundary buildup at the chairs. Since you're going to have to have the speakers pretty close to the wall behind them, you'll want a couple panels directly behind the front speakers to minimize bass anomolies (SBIR).

Other than that, it's the basic "broadband bass control coupled with early reflection control. A heavy curtain on the window may work depending on what the other side of the room looks like.

Bryan


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I tend to keep my living space pretty dark as it is. The main wall will be painted a dark slate brown. The other walls will be a medium tan. That's pretty much the colors I have now. I have dark brown heavy curitans to go over the window and I thought maybe I could split one panel in half long ways and put on either side of the window but under the curitan. The window is roughly 4' wide to give a little idea of size.


How would you handle reflection on the other side of the room. There is only a partial wall there as it opens to the dining area.


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

delete


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Is the wall on the other side just short and open above or is it full height with a larger doorway? If the doorway, where is it in relation to the wall with the speakers on it?

Bryan


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, if you look at the picture above at the very bottome you will see part of the sellers table top. That's the dining room and it's open and the same width as the living room. There is a wall that is about 3' wide that runs between the dining room and kitchn, but, it just serves as a cubby for the fridge more than anything. I could put a panel on that wall if it will be helpful, but, there will also be a cabinet or stand there as well.

Bryan, before I order the Roxul, I'll check your companies site to see if there is something equally as affordable. You have been a tremendous help and even if it's a little more it's worth it!

Can you give me a few ideas of what to be looking for at your site?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

No problem - glad to help. 

Appears that the wall is on the right side of that opening so not a big deal to hit it. The natural distance will help a little offset the lack of a reflection panel. Since you're short on space, something like a pair of 244 panels, 1 behind each speaker would likely be your best bet. 

Bryan


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool, I'll check them out.


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Bryan,

I checked out the site. Would a 2 pack of 244's be better than a 3 pack of 242's? Won't I want something behind the center speaker? There is not THAT much difference in price...


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd likely stick with the 244's. You need to get some deep bass control in the room and don't have a lot of other place to get it.

Bryan


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Ahh, well, that makes sense. It's going to be a work in progress, though... but, as you can see I really only have the one real corner, well, maybe two in the back of the room, but, only 1 up front.

_____

Alright, 

What about panels of OC 703? A 6 pack of that goes for what, $80 If you sell it I would happily buy from you. My other half poilety reminded me that I had a budget of ~$100 for more than 2 panels :|


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, thanks again to Bryan. A few days ago I ordered a 6 pack 703 panels from him. They arrived today. I'm going to visit some friends this weekend so maybe next weekend...


----------

